# devolo dlan duo unter windows 7 64 bit



## TRIdimention (3. September 2010)

ich habe gerade meinen neuen pc zusammengbaut und habe es auch geschafft über die devolos per lan kabel internet zu bekommen (die verbindung baute es erst mittels aol-anmeldung auf.-aber es funktionierte) 
plötzlich hat die verbindung aber einfach so abgebrochen

der pc konnte keine dsl -quelle mehr finden

habe jetzt schon aol deninstalliert und wieder installiert, es konnte keine verbindung aufbauen

das lämpchen "link" beim adpter der von der steckdose zum pc verläuft leuchtet außerdem nicht oder nur kurz und machmal

windows 7 selbst findet auch kein modem

Was könnte das problem sein, sind die devolos schuld? an aol kannn es fast nicht liegen da das programm ja nur keine verbindung aufbauenen kann und ansonsten sich normal installieren hat lassen


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2010)

Also, eine Einwahlsoftware ist heutzutage an sich völliger Unfug - hast Du denn als "Modem" einen Router, oder ist das ein reines Modem? mit nem Router würdest Du die Zugangsdaten einfach im Router eintragen, dass "wählt" sich der Router ins INternet ein, die PCs, die mit dem Router verbunden sind, wären dann sofort online, ohne dass Du irgendeine Software oder Einwahl brauchst. 

Einwahl-Software braucht man an sich nur, wenn man keine Flatrate hat oder wenn man noch per uraltem analogen/ISDN-Modem online geht.


Die Frage wäre dann nämlich: kannst Du über die devolo den Router "finden" ? Wenn das geht, dann ist mit dem devolo alles o.k, und dann würd ich eben an Deiner Stelle den Roiter vom PC aus so einstellen, dass man die Nutzerdaten dort hinterlegt, und AOL-Software usw. kannst Du einstampfen.


----------



## Leopardgecko (4. September 2010)

TRIdimention schrieb:


> das lämpchen "link" beim adpter der von der steckdose zum pc verläuft leuchtet außerdem nicht oder nur kurz und machmal



Wenn die "Link"-Lampe nicht leuchtet, haben die beiden dLAN-Adapter keine Verbindung zueinander.
Die Lampe muß permanent leuchten, sonst klappt es nicht.
Klar, das dann keine Internetverbindung zustande kommt.
Mit Windows oder der Einwahlsoftware hat nichts zu tun.

Überprüfe mal, ob beide dLAN-Adapter auch richtig in den Steckdosen sitzen.
Ist die dLAN-Verschlüsselung aktiviert?
Wurden seit der letzten erfolgreichen Einwahl ein neues/zusätzliches Elektrogerät an eine Steckdose im Haus angeschlossen?
Verwendest du Steckdosenleisten mit HF-Filter und/oder Überspannungsschutz?


----------

